

Javascript sandbox console: backbone-powered js sandbox for library/plugin demos - josscrowcroft
http://josscrowcroft.github.com/javascript-sandbox-console/

======
maushu
Would be a good idea to use a web worker (if available) to be truly
"sandboxed".

~~~
josscrowcroft
Yeah, or that should definitely be a setup option. Webworkers don't have
access to the DOM afaik so it would only be useful in certain circumstances,
but often you want the users to be able to screw around with DOM elements,
jquery, and co.

